# shire horse centre yealmpton pic heavy



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

was a bit of headache to find but with a bit of google earth and some time.

at the entance 



DSCF0262 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

a out building 




DSCF0263 - Copy by hiddendevon, on Flickr

a rare find but no phone 




DSCF0265 - Copy by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0266 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

this was the main arena for the shows that were performed here 




DSCF0267 - Copy by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0268 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

inside one of the food sales areas 




DSCF0269 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

inside the wooden tree houses that were a bit unsafe i must say 




DSCF0270 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0271 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0272 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0274 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

entrance to the crazy maze 




DSCF0275 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

a beer cellar we found in the main entertainment hall




DSCF0277 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

it didnt work i tried 


DSCF0278 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

in the main entertainment area 




DSCF0281 by hiddendevon, on Flickr




DSCF0287 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

main entrance hall way at the centre




DSCF0293 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

a trapped animal we found 




DSCF0294 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

from the top of the hall way looking down 




DSCF0295 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

and some graff that was already there




DSCF0296 by hiddendevon, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 7, 2012)

Great place, and nice pics, will have to go there soon...


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting and a bit different, thanks for sharing


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh man, that Graf has been a recent 'addition' (last couple of years), I spent a huge amount of time down there as a kid and adult.

Nice to see the person who bought it has done nothing with it, kicked a business off of there, a business I might add that helped keep the buildings safe and maintained the area free of charge.


----------



## Mike L (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone got a lorry with a Hiab? That phone box is worth a few quid


----------



## chapmand (Oct 9, 2012)

nice shots there, thanks for sharing


----------

